# Puppy is skittish



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Some Thoughts...*

Maisie was skittish in similar situations. The instructor and trainer we've worked with recommended several things. First, always talk to your pup in a matter-of-fact tone of voice about whatever is causing the skittishness -- never baby him/her which only reinforces the fear. (I was doing this routinely.) so, when a loud noise made Maisie jump, I learned to say, "That's a big truck, isn't it!" in an upbeat tone. The second thing was to walk away from the scary thing just far enough so that Maisie settled, then give her treats, then let her re-approach the thing.

The trainer also recommended a good book -- The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears by Patricia B. McConnell. It's inexpensive. I got my copy on Amazon.

Maisie is now pretty calm in most situations -- sometimes, a sudden loud noise will still startle her, but only usually when it startles me, too. Sirens, trucks, etc., don't bother her. Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good advise from Jill


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Our 4 month old Golden was SUPER skittish around most everything: dogs, gates, trashcans, cars, etc. Our trainer introduced the "say hello" command. We say "say hello!" and make a sweeping motion with our hand toward whatever it is we want Clover to "say hello" to. Reinforce with treats so puppy gets closer & closer to said object, but don't force contact. Each time you practice, get closer than the time before & load pup with treats! Upon contact (obviously this won't work with moving things like cars in motion but is great for trashcans, vacuum cleaners, etc), "jackpot" her with treats meaning give her a TON at once for being so good. After only about 5 days or so of doing this, Clover is just about completely unafraid of all the things she was nervous around before!!

Good luck!!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stardust...*

Stardust's comment about not forcing your pup is very important. Our trainer said exactly the same thing. (Never heard the Say Hello command -- sounds like a great idea.)


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Coop was also skiddish especially with the vacumn cleaner and the lid to the trash can that fell one day just as he walked by. He got to the point he would circle all the way around the yard to avoid the trash and the vacumn would send him running outside. I tackled this two ways. First I offered treats in the trash can lid as I sat quietly beside it. Eventually he would eat them, but of course the can lid moved and would scare him, but weeks of this got him past it. Eventually I would walk around the yard holding the lid and occ. drop it and let him smell. Eventually dropping it all around him didn't make him even blink. Now he doesn't even seem to care if it is on the trash can or on the ground, he just ignores it. For the vacumn, I set it up in the den and turned it on so the dogs eatting in the kitchen could hear the sound. I kept moving it closer to the kitchen day by day and eventually left it far from the bowls but running in the kitchen with them. Not only did it teach them of the sound, but now I have trouble because Coop doesn't want to move and I can even bat him with the vac and he just rolls over. Took many weeks, but tried to find and neutralize any household sound that really bothered him. Think maturity also helped greatly.

We are all still startled with sudden sirens going off or police cars suddenly turning on their sirens right beside us, but not scared...just startled. 

Sorry this was long!!


----------

